# Why you do what you do?



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

WDF has such a wide array of people and there dogs. There are people who chose to do sports such as agility, French Ring and Schutzhund. There are people who have service, hunting and herding dogs

What do you like about the field in which you work your dog and why?


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to raise field trial labs and loved it. I stopped when I went into the military and wasn't able to keep dogs any longer due to deployment issues. While in the Army I was exposed to MWD, Mals in particular, and fell in love with their hearts and abilities! 

When I left the Army to pursue civilian life, I looked all over at different breeder and sports, primarily SchH and FR. I decided on going the FR way when I saw the complexity of the routines and the stamina required to complete the level 3 exercises. I couldn't be swayed to another breed as I just love Mals and their abilities. I like other dog breeds just fine and can appreciate all breeds even if they don't tickle my fancy, but for working dogs, I am a Malinois guy and that is that! :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I also have Border Collies which I breed and train on Katahdin Hair sheep. The sheep are used for herding lessons for others and for basic instinct testing of the breeds. My BCs are used in my goose control business, FIRST STATE BORDER PATROL. They herd geese from community stormwater ponds and businesses. See pics at the website.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I hunted with working terriers for a number of years. At 62, digging 3-4 4'ft holes in an afternoon doesn't excite me near what it used to. 
Bite sport and AKC obedience are lots easier on my knees and back. :grin:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

SAR - Cadaver for now

Like - the fellowship of people with similar interest, the fact that we are doing something postive for society, getting away, being in the woods, the interest of learning about crimes etc., the bonding that goes on with the dog, excitement, 

Don't like - leg cramps, fractured ankle, driving at night, freezing, having dog jump in lake then the boat and shake off, calls seem to come at the wrong time, cost


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Bitework decoy for now, and search-and-rescue(conventional & K-9) in the future. Being a decoy allows me to get some hands on experience in the absense of having a dog of my own at this time, and it's also just plain fun(in a masochistic way! :twisted. And with SAR, it feels like a life calling. "That Others May Live" is something that moves me everytime I think about it...



Andy.


----------



## Felix Sunga (Feb 12, 2008)

I do what I do because I am fascinated with aggression. When I saw ring for the first time I knew that this was the sport for me.


----------



## Donna Rednour (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was first introduced to SchH it was a breed test, I believed in that test and everything leading to the Breed Survey for breeding. Fast forward 30 years and it is now a great sport for many dogs and handlers..imo. But I still enjoy teaching/coaching people to get their titles and have fun in the sport! I have met many wonderful people and made many new friends from around the world. Love protection... who I am kidding???


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have thought about this since the question was first posted. 

I do what I do for the love of working with dogs first and foremost. I think if you do not have the love to do it and keep learning and growing as a handler/trainer then it will not be a FUN thing to do, even though it IS hard work. 

Second but not less important is: The Mission
Those two words right there should be said by every SAR person out there and they should be meant with every ounce of their being. 

I watch people that are in this profession get involved in politics and also get involved in the "Glory" aspect. With this I mean, getting Media attention seems more important than the work at hand. 

I was on a search and I had called a neighboring county for assistance, one of the questions that was asked was "Is the media following this search?" 
And they refused to come help stating that it would take them too long to get ready and arrive on scene. (too long was 3 hours)

I know this is a serious post that I have written, but I think the SAR people that are on this board will understand where I am coming from as they are serious folk as well. 

If I offended anyone in SAR, I apologize. 

Thirdly: I find the both of the disciplines I train (live find and cadaver) fun and challenging. 
It is a beautiful thing for me to watch a dog work and work well (at any discipline really) at what they have been taught. And more importantly, watching them when they absolutely LOVE to work. 

And lastly: Bite work is a favorite of mine. I am excited to be learning about Mondio Ring Sport and the two dogs I am training in this love it as well. It has given them something else to do besides search work and I think they can only benefit from that. After all, they are Mali's and we all know what a bored Mal is like.:-o :-o \\/ \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> I looked all over at different breeder and sports, primarily SchH and FR. I decided on going the FR way when I saw the complexity of the routines and the stamina required to complete the level 3 exercises. I couldn't be swayed to another breed as I just love Mals and their abilities. I like other dog breeds just fine and can appreciate all breeds even if they don't tickle my fancy, but for working dogs, I am a Malinois guy and that is that! :wink:


I'm with Will, once a Mal always a Mal. I couldn't see myself owning another breed. My FR coaches dog who is a FR2 dog blows me away. He is a tiger on the field and one day this little Yorkshire Terrier wanders into the field and the coach's Mal is doing play bows and enticing the Yorky into chasing him all over the place. It was really funny and endearing. Rough and tough FR2 dog and Yorky romping all over the place. Who woulda thunk it? Same thing with my dog we were at the Pet Food place and they have 2 cats that are the mascots of the place. My dog is in a sit and this cat walks right up to her turns around and while my dog was excited all she did was go and sniff this cats butt. I had to giggle out loud. 

As for working my dog ... 

I was pointed to a talented local trainer and I did some Tracking through drive training I was hoping to be able to do civvy K9 SAR but much to my chagrin my broken body couldn't keep up with my dog even though she was pretty capable and had a natural flair for it. 

I was introduced to Dog Sports through my dog's Breeder they train SchH, Tracking, Cadaver, PSD and some Ring and are members of the local civvy SAR K9 team. 

We attended a SchH Trial with my breeder and while the dogs were cool and the routines were neat I still sought out a French Ring club in Montreal. Same deal as Will .. Once I saw the dogs work, the effort and the talent that the handler/dog team have to possess for for FR I was hooked big time on Ring. 

This year I'm going to try for her Brevet Dog of Defense in Boston in May. I'd like to get the first leg of FR1 in June in Montreal if her training brings her to that level and if all goes well in Boston. Those are my goals and compete in FR1 to get her second leg of it later in the year. 

I'd like to get a herding title as well, but we will have to see how much time it would take as right now French Ring is my #1 priority. I know she could do a CD easily too, as that is where we started was in CKC obedience but again French Ring is my priority. 

It all started because I wanted a pet. But having a working dog I figured I'd make her work instead!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I just love reading all of the responses. I have always felt the it was not only important to know how to do something but to also know why. I hope that more people will ponder as to why they enjoy working with there dogs and share with the rest of us.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I went to my first dog school in Hindenburg Kasern, Germany in 1966. I was hooked. I've was fortunate during my military career of 23 years, to be part of the feasibility study for both the drug and explosives detectors. The more I got involved the more I liked it. I've been a trainer for the state police for the past nearly 20 years. even though my career is once again, coming to an end, it's been one helluva ride, I can't think of a career or an occupation that I would have enjoyed more. Well, unless it was Hugh Hefner's personal photographer.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

David, we gotta keep you involved when you retire. Some of us SAR/Cadaver folks want to steal you for some weekend seminars . 

Most of us are not much to look at, but you can do pin ups of our dogs


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> David, we gotta keep you involved when you retire. Some of us SAR/Cadaver folks want to steal you for some weekend seminars .
> 
> Most of us are not much to look at, but you can do pin ups of our dogs


 
LMAO...:lol::lol::lol: Now that is funny!!!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> LMAO...:lol::lol::lol: Now that is funny!!!!


You know Will, NOW that I re-read it ................ you know that is not QUITE what I meant (Where is that embarrased emoticon when you need it) though folks that do cadaver stuff can have a twisted sense of things sometimes............


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Wheww, I was wondering what in the world you meant. bury me for the weekend, dig me up on Monday so I can sit in my rocker????? You folks are just mean, mean I tell ya.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No no no silly. I meant do ocassional weekend seminars on invilte. I know we like to bring in experienced folks as do other teams. We usually pay the travel expenses, house them, and pay a reasonable fee. 

You know Mickey Januskevitch (OK that is how you PRONOUNCE her name, not spell it) goes all over the place now doing cadaver stuff (retired Charleston PD, NAPWDA Master trainer) of course she is not as old as David jabjabjab (hey I'm not that far behind so I can say that)

I have told my family I would like to be cremated and distrubuted to dog handlers when I die so I can get to see the entire country, but they are not too keen on that. I have one such "sample" and I was warned not to keep him in the kitchen as he "haunts" it and I will wake up at 3am to find the refrigerator door open.........actually other options are a bit more, umm, gross but I am negative for every communicable disease out there, shame, such a good sample. Tubby too, would make some wicked adipocere.....

But we will be glad to do it the other way too  I am sure we can find a spot in the mountains for ya.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been working as ski patroller (paid) at a mountain with a large avalanche control program.

The mountain has had CARDA (Canadian Avalanche Rescue Dog Association) dogs since the 80's I beleive. 

The year before I was hired (I was just a local ski bum at the time), a ski lift operator was burried by an avalanche in bounds while skiing off his designated route. The ski hill was not yet open at the time and the area he entered not yet avalanche controlled.

The patrol started a search (the accident was witnessed), and knew the young man was not wearing an avalanche tranceiver (safety device that sends a signal that can be picked up by another tranciever). They called for the avalanche dog on duty to be brought to the scene.

The dog arrived on scene about 20 min after the accident (dog was in the base kennel at the time). The victim was located by the dog very soon after.

The lift operator was unconscious but breathing, but quickly regained consciousness after airway was fully cleared and oxygen was applied. He was released from the hospital that night.

The team of Robbin Siggers and Keno were responsible for the first LIVE rescue by an avi dog in Canada. (most folks recovered by dogs are already deceased due to time constraints in getting avi dogs to the scene). Dogs working at resorts with avalanche danger and accessible backcountry have the best chance at live recovery as they can be on scene so quick. Live recoveries are not totally uncommon in Europe for example were there are many people skiing in uncontrolled terrain, or at operations with high hazard.

When I joined the patrol a year later, I set about doing my job as an avalanche worker and first aid responder. I also made a point of volunteering to set up searches for the dog handlers, digging snowcaves, burying articles, drawing maps, being burried and so on...

After four years of working there, our dog program had some openings and it was agreed that I had the okay from my work to get a dog, bring it to work and attempt the CARDA certification process. Being a dog handler were I work does not bring extra pay (just extra responsibility!). But it is rewarding non the less!

I do it because of that chance of a LIVE rescue. I do it because at a place like were I work there IS a chance of a live rescue. That is MOTIVATING!! 
That lift operator has gone on to ski all over the world, hug his mom lots, have relationships and so on....

Please note that it is very important to recover bodies in avalanche accidents as well, and that is really the grim reality of the work. That is part of my job as a patroller and a Search and Rescue volunteer, with or without a dog I do that work. The dog is another tool to facilitate recoveries in some situations and also to limit exposure/risk to large numbers of rescuers in others.

I also love it because it is a blend of what I love. The mountains, the avalanche industry, rescue work, first aid and of course DOGS!!!! So much for me to keep learning in all those areas.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> But we will be glad to do it the other way too  I am sure we can find a spot in the mountains for ya.


LOL "David Frost WANTED for SAR training - Dead or Alive" :lol:

Nice to be wanted though right David?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Why actually I think I'm flattered. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm learning SchH with my dog (who, btw is ALL there, I'm just catching up to him...we are progressing ) 

I learned about SchH way back from a woman from Germany and have ever since been intrigued with the sport (and it's origins) It's great to finally be on with it, going from having had 2 other dogs 1/2 way trained (eek!) 

Now that we have SchH underway, (just now prepping for BH, and of course want to go for I, II, III) 

I will add that it is nice to have inspiration from people and dogs like Lisa Maze and that Feist dog...VERSATILE!


----------



## Aj Nieto (Feb 12, 2008)

We save lifes....plain and smiple we find it the easy way to the Grunt dosnt find it the hard way, the sad part is thier just not ever enough of us.........


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I do it because;

I really love picking up dog poop

I enjoy taking early morning walks through muddy wet fields

I love vacuuming and sweeping dog hair every couple of days

I get the regular opportunity to go out and buy $50 bags of dog food

I get to fight with her over the broom, shovel and rake

I get to spend extra time with the pool guy removing hair from the filters

I love the polka dot pattern on my lawn in the back yard

She cleans up any loose items I leave outside like shoes and steaks

etc...:^o

But most of all I do it because she's just plain cool!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Jones said:


> I do it because;
> 
> I really love picking up dog poop
> 
> ...



The price for a working dog.....PRICELESS!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Schutzhund, did some AKC OB, Therapy work work with older dog.

Gabor did agility (I have old b/w photos for blackmail ), K9 military (select and train for street, narcotic and bomb), helper work for all, and schutzhund for sport.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

For me, it all started with my GSD, Grace. We took a few obedience classes and I found I love living with a dog who can go anywhere and do anything. We have since moved on to agility and compete occasionally, but we are limited by time and money. My younger GSD is also in training for agility...she is complete nut and we are working on developing focus and lessening her desire to run the course by herself, leaving me in the dust. 

For the most part, I do agility and other training because I love to spend time with my dogs! We've had a lot of ice around here lately, limiting our opportunities and I have been bored out of my mind. I guess it is an activity that I get an enormous amount of satisfaction from...I don't think I do anything else in life that is as rewarding and just plain enjoyable.


----------

